# New security lock for our door



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like 10" of chain to me. I could slide right through.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

That's from a California approved gun safe. Of course, you'll be dead by the time you get it open.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

BackyardCowboy said:


> That's from a California approved gun safe.


That's probably truer than you think.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

More fun put it on the outside of a rest room door.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The one in the photo is pretty easy to solve, though...


...especially with a Phillips-head screwdriver.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The one in the photo is pretty easy to solve, though...
> 
> ...especially with a Phillips-head screwdriver.


Depending on which side you're on, I'd either just use my foot to kick the door in. Or just grab the door handle and yank the door open.


----------

